# Update: Hgtv filming americans in dubai



## kwoolsey

Hi All,

My name is Katie Woolsey and I'm currently casting a brand new international lifestyle/design show for Home & Garden Television here in the States. We are coming to Dubai for our next episode and are looking for fun, enthusiastic American homeowners or renters who have recently moved there and would love to share their story with our viewers. If you are interested in participating, please PM me as soon as possible. We are extremely excited to be filming in Dubai and hope to hear from some of you soon!

Best,
-Katie


----------

